# Do u think the way people use steriods in BB turn a lot of people off from trying it?



## god hand (Oct 13, 2006)

If it where a 100000% steriod free and people where 100% sure that the people that won the contest wasnt on steriods, do u think it would go mainstream?

Lets be honest, not that many people are turned on by Ronnie Colemans look.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 13, 2006)

No, I don't think it would go mainstream because most natural compeitors look like stick figures when they get to single digit bodyfat %. There are a few exceptions, but not many.


----------



## god hand (Oct 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> No, I don't think it would go mainstream because most natural compeitors look like *stick figures* when they get to single digit bodyfat %. There are a few exceptions, but not many.



Yes a 220lb male is a stick figure.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

god hand said:


> Yes a 220lb male is a stick figure.



the guys that are 220 in natural BBing are all over 6'....so yes, they are stick figures.

the guys taht are 5'5"-5'8" and around there, come in weighing about 160s, some a little lower, some a little higher.


----------



## god hand (Oct 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the guys that are 220 in natural BBing are all over 6'....so yes, they are stick figures.
> 
> the guys taht are* 5'5*"-5'8" and around there, come in weighing about 160s, some a little lower, some a little higher.



Like yourself?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2006)

god hand said:


> Like yourself?



yea, but I am not a BB'er.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not saying it isn't possible to look big without steroids, but as far as bodybuilding competitions go, the competitors have to get extremely lean, and once you get that lean without steroids, or amazing genetics (rare) you'll look pretty damn skinny.


----------



## assassin (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah without steroids you'll look skinny if you are cut and you'll get fat when bulking unless you are a pure meso..


----------



## Nate K (Oct 13, 2006)

You all are wrong, god hand is right,  a 6 foot, to 6 foot 2 220 pound man is not a stick figure.  I'm 6'1" and if I was 220 with single digit b.f. I would be a complete monster, not that I will ever weigh that much.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

If a guy is 6 foot and 220 he is a big guy, but there just isnt a whole lot of 6 foot 220 bb'ers that are clean. Most of them would weigh around 200 or less.


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the guys that are 220 in natural BBing are all over 6'....so yes, they are stick figures.
> 
> .


----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2006)

Nate K said:


> You all are wrong, god hand is right,  a 6 foot, to 6 foot 2 220 pound man is not a stick figure.  I'm 6'1" and if I was 220 with single digit b.f. I would be a complete monster, not that I will ever weigh that much.


----------



## Nate K (Oct 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



It's the truth.  Don't roll your eyes at me son. Why would you disagree?


----------



## musclepump (Oct 14, 2006)

I think it would be more popular than it is now, but I don't think it would mainstream like other sports in this country.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 14, 2006)

The natural bodybuilding scene seems to be a lot more mainstream and BIG in the UK.

There are a few seriously fierce physiques.

People don't like the vascular thing that comes with low body fat, and they don't understand the prep that goes into looking that shredded and vascular ON THE DAY.

I do think that the natural bodybuilding scene will have more people take an interest in bodybuilding

x
x
x

T


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 15, 2006)

Bodybuilding is perceived as "unnatural" - and it really is, regardless of whether steriods or hormones are used. We are all using supplements we wouldn't ordinarily injest if we weren't involved in the activity.

My guess is that the _sport_ would be _less popular_ if human proportions became more _realistic_. There's kind of a "sideshow" appeal that insites the passions of impressionable youths to get involved.

Besides, no sport will ever be free from the constantly evolving wonders of modern physiological chemistry.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Bodybuilding is perceived as "unnatural"



Why would you think that?

You only control your diet every second of every day...
Take weird supplement chemicals...
Shave your entire body...
Cover yourself in orange dye...
Oil up your entire body...
Wear a speedo, and stand mostly naked next other men (or women) on a lighted stage comparing body parts.

Whats unnatural about that?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2006)

^^^^ GHEY ^^^^


----------

